# moved a baffle



## wally43 (Feb 23, 2007)

it doesn't sound that fun but i didn't know it could be haha, well i bought some glue and a peice of acrylic cut to my order and cut one baffle out of my sump and put one in about 8 inchs to the right, all so i could fit my new skimmer in there haha heres some pix
wally


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

damn that is a much bigger skimmer.. ASM? should notice some improvements with the bad boy running


----------



## wally43 (Feb 23, 2007)

ASM G1-X up to 150g and its on my 65g haha lil overkill but it works, its been on for less then 24 hours and already a 1/4in of green smelly skimmite, no mods yet ive been looking into the mesh mod and the recirculating mod but dont know if theres room in the sump for that one, and i'm wondering whats the name of the mesh that ppl use, i mean i dont have a homedepot or a lowes around me to just stop by and get the stuff, so u think my local hardware store would have it? thanks 
wally


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

makes me want to build (both) of my sumps...









good work there wally. cant wait to hear how the skimmer goes!


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

wally43 said:


> ASM G1-X up to 150g and its on my 65g haha lil overkill but it works, its been on for less then 24 hours and already a 1/4in of green smelly skimmite, no mods yet ive been looking into the mesh mod and the recirculating mod but dont know if theres room in the sump for that one, and i'm wondering whats the name of the mesh that ppl use, i mean i dont have a homedepot or a lowes around me to just stop by and get the stuff, so u think my local hardware store would have it? thanks
> wally


do you really think its necessary? the skimmer is already well over rated, if your not getting more or darker skimmate its more likely due to the fact the tank does not have a huge bioload for its abilities then that it needs a mod.


----------



## wally43 (Feb 23, 2007)

well i have 9 fish two shrimps and a lot of different corals, the skimmer has been on two days i adjusted the water lvl and i have an inch of dark green stinky skimmite, the skimmer is full of bubbles and they are all the size of the tip of a ball point pen so i prolly wont do any mods just yet, i do have a 150g in the garage just waiting to be set up but i'd prolly need a bigger skimmer for that. other then that i'm very happy with the asm, plus im just gettin some sps corals so i'm gunna let it run a couple days make sure water is at top quality then ill add some pink birds nest and green slimer i already talked to the guy on RC hes shipping out next week thanks for comments 
wally


----------

